# Magnetic base



## themackay (23 Oct 2014)

I am looking for a magnetic base dial test indicator set up bit wary of the quality of all the cheapo ones on ebay etc.looking for reccomendations.

Thanks 
aLAN


----------



## wizard (23 Oct 2014)

this looks like a bargain not minehttp://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-Vintage...UK_Measuring_Tools_Levels&hash=item27ee9f53ca


----------



## themackay (23 Oct 2014)

Thanks Wizard thats what I used to use in my younger days when I worked in engineering,might think about making an offer.


----------



## woodfarmer (23 Oct 2014)

Thanks for this post... Somewhere here I have a DTI, haven't seen it for fourteen years and I had forgotten about it, but now my Holbrook is working it would be nice to have. Also lost the dead centre for it (new one ordered) and a drill chuck with N3 Morse taper.


----------



## wizard (23 Oct 2014)

did you get it i see its sold


----------



## themackay (23 Oct 2014)

No I slipped up there


----------



## pcb1962 (23 Oct 2014)

themackay":xzv6iodr said:


> I am looking for a magnetic base dial test indicator set up bit wary of the quality of all the cheapo ones on ebay etc.looking for reccomendations.



If you're prepared to spend the money the Noga ones are great.


----------



## themackay (23 Oct 2014)

Il have a look at them


----------

